# 1000R Can am Engine



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I didnt see this pop up anywhere on the forum yet thought some of you would like this. Really gotta say Kudo's to the improvements Can am made.





 

Edit: tried to put it in the brackets but wasn't working?? not sure if someone can fix it go for it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tried...can't do it either. So...did they do all that to both the Commander and the Outtys/Renys or just the commanders.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Pretty sure it's only the Maverick. The other 1000s put down between 82-85 HP. Maverick has 101hp. Probably another year or so and all the Can-Am 1000s will be pushing 100hp.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fixed


So, dual CVT exhaust.... That's gonna be fun to snorkel.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

catalytic converters? thats gotta be an atv/sxs first? i guess it was only a matter of time before the atv world got involved in all this emissions stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You have california to thank for that. Stupid commies.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ You have california to thank for that. Stupid commies.


They should just do like Barrett and quit servicing anything sold to any state or local government agency in Cali then make Cali only products. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for fixing the link.

And yea p425 Catalytic converter is stupid and a waste of power. Hopefully they don't start bringing them to all quads/Sxs... but you know in time its bound to happen. 

But, most of the things showed and said are improvements, 2 cv exhausts (if 2 exhausts there should be 2 intakes or bigger intake atleast but..) is an improvement, definitely harder to snorkel but will make belts last longer.

12:1 comp,
ported heads
bigger valves
Better combustion chambers
Intake im not sure how that works..definitely a different design..
Stronger belt
Better exhaust - the Catalytic converter kind of removes that tho.

All real good stuff. I want one of these in a gade XXC


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I checked a maverick out at mudstock, and I got to say it was fairly sweet. We couldn't find the clutch intake or exhaust but we figured it was somewhere under the so called bed. The cats and o2 sensors is what killed it for me tho. There are too many electronics on these new bikes and they are to hard to work on. All I got to say is whoever gets one with big tires on it, be prepared to get muddy! There is no fender protection at all.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I can agree and disagree with the electronics things. Definitely need most of the electronics we have on em today to have the power and cool features they have, new technology means you need to upgrade yours skills everything is constantly improving.

But I definitely see how some things are just not needed, were going out in the woods to play in the mud and rip some trails I don't need fancy electronics and that just adds to the pain of maintenance..

O2 sensors are good, optimizes A/F ratio which = more power

Cat's = pain in the but and reduce power..


----------

